# CNC Maho Philips 432 ,  Maschinendaten einlesen



## gravieren (19 Dezember 2011)

Hallo

Ich habe eine Maschine mit o.g. Steuerung.

Hat jemand eine kurze Anleitung, wie die Maschinendaten eingelesen werden können ?


- Kabelbelegung ?
- Wo werden die V24-Parameter eingestellt.
- Schreibschutzschalter/Schreibschutzparameter.

- Handbücher mit Beschreibung den notwendigen Parametern.



Danke vorab.

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (19 Dezember 2011)

Hier:
http://www.cnc-arena.com/de/forum/25/philips

hast du schon geschaut, denke ich mal.

Also bei uns im Werk haben wir dazu leider nichts mehr.
Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen bei den Alteisenheinis nachforschen, wer noch irgend etwas zu dem Ding hat.



bike


----------



## gravieren (19 Dezember 2011)

Hi


bike schrieb:


> Hier:
> http://www.cnc-arena.com/de/forum/25/philips
> 
> hast du schon geschaut, denke ich mal.


Nein, gutes Forum.
Dort habe ich einige Notwendige Infos erhalten.




bike schrieb:


> Also bei uns im Werk haben wir dazu leider nichts mehr.
> Ich werde in den nächsten Tagen bei den Alteisenheinis nachforschen, wer noch irgend etwas zu dem Ding hat.


Das wäre Cool

Vor allem eine Liste mit den Maschinenkonstanten wäre sehr hilfreich.
(Bedeutung der Maschinenkonstanten)

Danke vorab

Gruß Karl


----------

